

How to Sell a Game - democracy
http://www.amaranthia.com/downloads/How-to-Sell-your-Game.pdf

======
Irfaan
Oh my, is this a load of fluff. The PDF is 26 "chapters" in 30 pages, with
chapters like "Upload Installer to Website", "Use Demo", and "Create Your
Demo's Buy Now Page".

I'm not sure what community this level of content is targeted at, but it sure
isn't HN. :/

~~~
democracy
Really? I always wonder who is the audience of posts "look at my 2 lines of
javascript i wrote over the weekend".

Anyway, this PDF is for indie game developers, for people who actually making
and selling stuff. And while many things might be obvious for many, 5 years
ago I would have had found some things very useful, DRM software for example.

